# Slightly confused... ???



## Belfast_Butterfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi  

I keep reading about ladies having to decide whether to have 1 or 2 embryos transferred, I didn't think we had a choice? I'm sure my dr said I can only have one transferred?   I've been attending the Grove Wellbeing Centre and assume it'll be moved to RFC for the treatment? I'm not sure about the where and hows of it all..

x


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi it is a decision between you and the doctor, done a round at the royal in july, failed, I would have wanted two put in as it would increase the chances of it working, The reason they do not like to put two in is the risk of twins, it is a dangerous pg for both babies and mum.

It is very much up to you but I would have the decision made between you and DH and take it from there, on the day of transfer you will be able to talk it over with docs.  We are in Greece Athens at the moment for tx and had egg collection today, I would love twins and they will put in 3 5day blasts over here.  Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Belfast Butterfly

Generally if it is your first round and you are under 35 they will only put 1 embryo back.

The difference in the chances of success with 2 embryos rather than 1 is less than 5%, so there isn't much difference.


----------



## Belfast_Butterfly (Sep 8, 2013)

thank you both for your replies. I see what you mean Penny, it would be a difficult decision but i do have 7 lots of twins in my family  good luck with your try! just a shame you had to travel so far  x


----------



## littlestar76 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive just had embryo transfer at rvh and didn't get the choice they just told me on day of transfer they were putting 1 bk id of liked 2 as this is our last try i had icsi does that make a difference 2 u getting a choice??


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Its not fair to only allow one back to ladies who have fertility issues, the choice should be ours,


----------

